# worked with rew most of the day and got this?



## mojogoes (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi as above all day but couldn't seem to get anywhere ....

http://img389.imageshack.us/content.php?page=done&l=img389/8232/posttoshackod7.jpg

I started off with the correct graph aswell but as you can see the graph changed to this one after i made this measurement......and i couldn't change it back unless i came out of rew and re-set/deleted everything.

Could someone give me an insite to where i'm going wrong please.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

That measurement is just the inverse of the calibration file you have loaded, which means it is measuring a direct loopback - either an external loopback connection you have left in place or an internal soundcard loopback caused by selecting "stereo mix" or "what u hear" or similar instead of the line input on the soundcard.


----------



## mojogoes (Feb 11, 2008)

You are perfectly correct i had a loop back connected....
So after the sound card is calibrated do i need to disconnect the loop back connection.

Do i also not need the two (control out mix/volume control input mix/volume) checked either.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Disconnect at least the right channel loopback, you can leave the left loopback in place if you want REW to automatically correct for the soundcard response (need to select the box in the soundcard settings to enable that).

You don't need to check the options to control output volume unless you manually select the input and output devices (rather than just using default) and you want to have REW set the levels when it starts up rather than controlling them yourself via the soundcard mixer. On some soundcards REW doesn't have access to the volume controls because the driver doesn't make them available, and under Vista the mixer doesn't work the same way as under XP so there aren't the same capabilities available to REW. In those cases best to leave the devices as default and check levels when you start REW, otherwise it can be a useful convenience to check the boxes and have REW restore the required levels each time it starts.


----------



## mojogoes (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for that John..........yeah i'm using a s/b live24 s/c laptop xp and i'm also using the ecm8000 measurement mic and a B mic800 preamp......would it be easier to use the spl meter in place of the B/mic although the mic being more accurate.

I've selected the s/b live24 s/c in the input devices and the same in output devices is this correct....My connect setup is as follows (sub only) sub is going into bfd and instead of being connected to my receiver its connected to the line out on the s/c (front speaker Chanel) via a 3.5mm to twin phono adapter.
Then the mic is connected to the preamp which is connected to the line in with said same adapter both as stated in rew......on the preamp there is only 1 jack plug output which i have connected one side of a 2 way (2 phone's and 2 jack plug connectors) red/black into the line in is this alright/ok.

Has the fact that i've kept the loopback on my major down fall which i only did because i thought thats so i could check the device box's and rew would automatically control all the volumes.....but it seems that was a wrong move.

I appoligise if all this does not make complete sense.


----------



## mojogoes (Feb 11, 2008)

It looks like much more reading is needed here!!!!


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Sounds basically OK, but you are generally better connecting through your receiver rather than directly to the sub so that you can see the effect of the receiver's crossover and also check integration between the sub and the mains.


----------



## mojogoes (Feb 11, 2008)

Then afterwards when i need to load the filters do i return back to just the sub , or can i leave it as is and limit the frequancy range and then down/upload......


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

You can leave it as is, loading filters into the BFD or similar is independent of your measurement setup.


----------



## mojogoes (Feb 11, 2008)

Gotcha cheers........i think i'll have another go tomorrow now as my boys are dew back soon and i don't want another bout of WHATS THAT! again!


----------



## mojogoes (Feb 11, 2008)

I also see that your a Rel lover John....good man although i've just sold my stentor and am now trying out the bk monolith df with the bfd.....the rel stentor was a mk1 v and only had high level / 600oms connections fitted.


----------



## mojogoes (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi i still don't seem to be getting anywhere....if i have the loopback connected thats all that seems like is beine measured and if i take the loopback connection off an imformation box appears saying my level is to low....could someone please tell me where i'm going wrong.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Which input channel (left or right) have you connected your mic preamp to and is that the same input channel you have selected in the REW soundcard settings?


----------



## mojogoes (Feb 11, 2008)

JohnM said:


> Which input channel (left or right) have you connected your mic preamp to and is that the same input channel you have selected in the REW soundcard settings?


http://img257.imageshack.us/my.php?image=posttoshack2hk3.jpg

This is my last graph i just made....i will ave to cjust check which chanel i'm using now


----------



## mojogoes (Feb 11, 2008)

Supposedly the right hand chanel

Box comes up stating i'm -48db to low!

Also bfd is in bypass mode is this correct....i can't seem to find what i'm doing wrong....could it be thati've got 2 3.5mm adapters straight into line and line out/front speaker etc.


----------



## mojogoes (Feb 11, 2008)

With out the looback in place there seems no way inwhch i can increase the db output..


----------



## mojogoes (Feb 11, 2008)

http://img88.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hereisanothergraphivetatw9.jpg

here is another graph taken with the loopback disconected and as you can see its much too low and doesn't meet target levels.......it was also done on the left chanel with said box checked.


http://img84.imageshack.us/my.php?image=soundcardmeasurementox3.jpg


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

If you get good signal with your loopback connected but not with your mic and preamp connected then the problem must lie with the mic and preamp. Is the preamp's phantom power output turned on? The mic doesn't work without phantom power. To get the mic working you can just plug the preamp output into an input on your system and work with the settings until you can hear yourself through the speakers (beware of feedback though! Be ready to mute your speakers).

Edit: you can also plug in your SPL meter in place of the preamp and see how you get on with that.


----------



## mojogoes (Feb 11, 2008)

Phantom power is on and i've just connected the mic via the preamp output as you have suggested and got no sound

The preamp is the behringer mic800 mini moderling preamp...it has a vtc light that is always lit plus input 20db pad etc i will add some pic's of it shortly.

My preamp..
http://img361.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p4030667fq4.jpg

http://img361.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p4030668og9.jpg

http://img361.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p4030670ai9.jpg


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

You would want VTC off (adds distortion to make it sound like a tube preamp), input pad off (reduces input sensitivity), preamp model 1 - Neutral (all other preamp model settings alter the frequency response). Adjust input gain so that the signal LED lights but the clip LED doesn't when you talk into the mic and adjust output gain so that the output VU meter is reading about mid scale when you talk into the mic. That amp also has a low cut (unfortunately) which you will need to turn to its minimum, but that still means it will be rolling off below 15Hz.


----------



## mojogoes (Feb 11, 2008)

Here is a shot of the s/c the adapter on the right is connectd to the mic output and the one on the left (line out/fronts) is connected to the sub via the bfd with bypass in place.

http://img361.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p4030671dj6.jpg

I am just about to play with the setting as per your instructions to see what the out come is.

Do i need to have the control input/output box's checked or not at this point.


----------



## mojogoes (Feb 11, 2008)

The vct light does not turn off but the switch labled tube modleing is turned down to 0 is this enough/ok...my connection to and from the s/c / preamp is made by a twin phono to twin jackplus and obviously with only one side connected as there is only one jackplug input on the preamp....is this ok or do i need a twin phono to a single jackplug conection.........it seems i'm not getting any responce from the mic-preamp rew says -48db lovel to low.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The soundcard connection is fine, as long as it is connected to the input you have selected in REW. If you show the VU meters in REW you can see if signal is appearing on the other input. Did you adjust the input gain and output level controls on the mic800? Does the mic800 VU meter show it is producing output? Did you try plugging your SPL meter into the soundcard instead?


----------



## mojogoes (Feb 11, 2008)

Quote..
The soundcard connection is fine, as long as it is connected to the input you have selected in REW
Yes i had did this..

Quote...
If you show the VU meters in REW you can see if signal is appearing on the other input
Yes i also did this and noticed that it was on the wrong chanel so changed it over and at one stage i thought i had sorted because i had the vu meter signal on the right side chanel showing which i could adjust and lower with a lower mixer setting .........but alass when i took a measurement it didn't reach my target figure of 79db which i couldn't understand having set all the levels.....but i did notice the (calibrate s/c check box) in rew wasn't checked like the mic/meter one was/is

I have just brought up rew again and have now found that the s/c calibration check box ticked which has just left me gob smacked.


----------

